

Cai Gengyang.com in Lisp - CaiGengYang

Ok, So I have decided to focus and master Lisp after reading Paul Graham&#x27;s material.<p>The first thing I want to do is to create a personal site like Paul Graham&#x27;s www.paulgraham.com.<p>Where do I start? I am currently using Lispworks Personal Edition on my MacBook OSX Yosemite Version 10.10.2.<p>How and where do I start work on this project? If anyone can enlighten me, I would appreciate it very much.<p>Also trying to get answers in comp.lang.lisp ...
======
detaro
You seem to jump between ideas a lot, you have to get at least somewhere with
something before following the next idea.

HN isn't the best place to ask for this kind of advice, better find a
community specialized in the environment you want to use and look there + ask
_specific_ questions on Stack Overflow.

That said, you should try to find and use basic resources on your own, people
are way more willing to help you with specific problems than with "I have this
idea, what do I have to do?", like this or your post yesterday asking for
step-by-step to build a specific python website. You likely won't get a good
answer to tht, unless someone magically knows a tutorial that uses exactly
that example.

Follow a few tutorials or simple examples, then try adapt them for what you
want to do (e.g. for the python-image-site thing, there are tons of Python
website tutorials e.g. for blogs and such. Follow one of those, then modify it
or try to build an image site among similar lines), ask specific questions if
you get stuck. (e.g. for python, reddit has /r/learnpython).

~~~
CaiGengYang
I got banned on Stack Overflow for asking what the moderators deemed to be
"low-quality" questions. I plan to master Lisp first ... it seems to be the
most powerful language. Just trying to find a way to create a personal site
using Lisp ...

~~~
detaro
re Stackoverflow: yeah, that happens, but if you have better questions you can
always create a new account. Just make sure to actually ask fitting questions!

re lisp: a bit of an odd choice for first web development, but if you feel
comfortable with it why not.

re "build a site in lisp": Okay, what have you searched for and found out by
now?

~~~
CaiGengYang
detaro,

Just going through the exercises in this book by Paul Graham :
[http://ep.yimg.com/ty/cdn/paulgraham/onlisp.pdf](http://ep.yimg.com/ty/cdn/paulgraham/onlisp.pdf).
--- There doesn't seem to be anything in there about web development for Lisp
though ...

Also saw this book on static web development by Adam Tornhill :
[http://www.adamtornhill.com/articles/lispweb.htm](http://www.adamtornhill.com/articles/lispweb.htm)
\--- do you think this will help ?

